# Diarreaha after eating eggs/cheese???



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

She had it twice in the house last nite. She eats Innovaa LBP and poops have been fine. I added some eggs and some cheese to her kibble(just a little) and thats when the squirts started and it smells bad!!! So this morning i put the usual yogurt and eagle pack probiotic enzymes and she pooped now and it is a bit more formed. Could the eggs and cheese be what caused it? or should i go to the vet. other than that she is acting fine. just a lazy day though it's HOT outside!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would assume it is the eggs and cheese that upset her-it will take a while to work through her system. I would either not give them to her in the future or, if you feel must, give her just one and not both. That will allow you to narrow down which food it is that is causing her problems.

Eggs are full of protein and I like to give them to my girls who are about to be bred to encourage more egg production. All but one of mine love the eggs, and Trouble likes them but they do not like her! I think it is too much protein for her. I remember when my son was a baby, the doctor said not to give him eggs for a long time as often babies have a problem with them.

And, dogs and dairy do not always go well together, even though they love it 

Also, were the eggs hardboiled, raw or fixed some other way? I always give them hardboiled. Scrambled, etc. introduces other food (butter, oil, milk, etc) which can cause issues as well.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Hi and thanks!! the eggs were sunny side up!! Well kind of scrambled too, i broke the yolk when i flipped it. I just think it was the combo of them both so i wont be doing that anymore!! I will stick to yogurt,chicken and veggies. Thank you.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

It could also be that the combo was too high in fat and that upset her system.

I agree with Tahnee: try a little of one or the other to find her tolerance level.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Just not a good combo for her i guess. Thank you for your advice!!


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

I have had that some problem. My girl can not take eggs or chicken. I did what they are suggesting to you - split them up and figured out which was the problem - so I have given little cheese cubes as special treats, but no more scrambled eggs.

had not thought about trying boiled eggs though - might do that next summer... I will wait awhile since she is 6 months

Happy birthday to my Sam (one tomorrow!)


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Yes i think it was more the egg than the cheese. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SAM!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

You need to allow your puppy to be on one food and only that food for a good period of time before you start adding in "extras" such as the cheese and eggs, etc. or trying to switch around foods. Puppies tummies are not as "tough" as an adult dog. Correct me if I'm wrong but pretty much the entire month of May you have been posting here that you're changing foods every couple of days, or at least once per week, and then posting that your dog has loose stools and diarrhea. I suggest that you find a good quality kibble and stick to it. If there is blood in the stool now and it's mucousy you should go to your vet as it could be giardia or coccidia. But wasn't your pup doing well on his new kibble until you added in the eggs and cheese today??? I really think you need to allow your pup to get his tummy settled through a consistent diet. When the dog is an adult, then you can experiment but very slowly.


----------

